# Gnu 2014 Snowboards



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Very, very happy the Billy Goat is C3.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

The beast is cool looking, kind of k2 peacemaker shaped. I was hoping for a tweak to the dirty pillow, longer nose and tail less sidecut.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Whats the info of the ride/performance difference between the billy c2 verses the c3? Thinking/wondering increased camber stability and less chatter bombing groomers and less float in deep poo? Am I wrong...any other info...ideas? Hope to demo one this weekend.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Whats the info of the ride/performance difference between the billy c2 verses the c3? Thinking/wondering increased camber stability and less chatter bombing groomers and less float in deep poo? Am I wrong...any other info...ideas? Hope to demo one this weekend.


More of a traditional feeling cambered ride with the added contact point of the subtle rocker between the bindings. That is there to help you edge in before the full camber is set.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wiredsport said:


> More of a traditional feeling cambered ride with the added contact point of the subtle rocker between the bindings. That is there to help you edge in before the full camber is set.


Thanks, I'll try a c3 billy at LBS but can't imagine its that much different than the c2 billy and already have the cambered decks covered. This 2 past weekends getting really comfortable on the 159 c2 billy...its so much fun and did get it to washout on a 40-45 mph hard carve...so having a c3 to perhaps hold an edge better at that speed...oh well I just ride my cambered decks for that.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

what is up with all thse 2014 boards, we just got into 2013


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

Very much liking the Billy Goat!


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

women's boards?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Does the c3 profile affect turning in any way? 

I don't understand why they would reverse the profile? The camber under the feet is supposed to make up for the rocker between the feet.

EDIT--

I love the BG so much I haven't even thought of another board with the exception of a pair of skis! Any excuse to buy a new toy and I'm there!!!!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Trying to do some research - came across this youtube vid.....

Lib Tech Snowboards C3 Explained on 2013 Jamie Lynn snowboard - SIA - Board Insiders Lib-Tech C3 - YouTube

Does it make any sense to you all??? To me, and I watched it twice, the guy contradicts himself and sounds overall retarded. ??????

NM.... I think I get it....


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

pdxrealtor said:


> the guy contradicts himself and sounds overall retarded. ??????


all those fumes from building boards for 30 years start to get to you...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

vknyvz said:


> what is up with all thse 2014 boards, we just got into 2013


I'm already thinking 2015 dood.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

walove said:


> all those fumes from building boards for 30 years start to get to you...


lol.... totally. You saw the grey hair too! 

But seriously..... the guy probably went out and had a great time the night before. Watch it 3 x and it makes sense. (ok, so it takes me 3x because I too had a great time last night) :dunno:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

pdxrealtor said:


> Does the c3 profile affect turning in any way?
> 
> I don't understand why they would reverse the profile? The camber under the feet is supposed to make up for the rocker between the feet.
> 
> ...


C3 is camber overall. In Mervin speak, Camber dominant, Rocker Submissive. Camber is the king of energy storage and assists in transitioning from edge to edge and in boosting. The rocker section can help the contact points break free when fully weighted. The downside of camber is that the contact points are down and can get sticky (and trip you up on occasion).


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Nivek said:


> I'm already thinking 2015 dood.


lol i get it it's the 2014 winter, it's just we have a long summer ahead of us no need to get excited now


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> C3 is camber overall. In Mervin speak, Camber dominant, Rocker Submissive. Camber is the king of energy storage and assists in transitioning from edge to edge and in boosting. The rocker section can help the contact points break free when fully weighted. The downside of camber is that the contact points are down and can get sticky (and trip you up on occasion).


Thx! 

Why are they reversing the tech? I could see adding the tech to the lineup but why completely reverse it yet still call it the Billy Goat?


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I think of it as refining the tech, mervin did btx rocker on every board some people liked it some didn't. Same with mtx. Now they are dailing in a rocker profile and amount of mag for different models. I personaly like reg btx the most. I really like the loose feel. I mostly freeride and never feel unstable. I wish I could find a billygoat from the years it had btx.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

few years ago had a gnu that was cambered mag...no banana...loved that board and wish they would do it again


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

silverwhale said:


> women's boards?


I second this. They were there, no? :dunno:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Varza said:


> I second this. They were there, no? :dunno:


I was shooting to a seperate folder for women's gear in an effort to stay organized, but it appears to be corrupted. We are going to need to rely on another source for that. My apologies.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just seeing this thread now. Good stuff! I'm headed up to the LBS tomorrow, so hopefully I'll have a chance to demo something with C3. Really curious to see how it rides after not owning a traditional camber board for the past 5yrs or so.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Can you post a review- I'm interested to hear.


----------



## silverwhale (Nov 17, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> I was shooting to a seperate folder for women's gear in an effort to stay organized, but it appears to be corrupted. We are going to need to rely on another source for that. My apologies.


Just the Gnu women's stuff or the other companies as well?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

silverwhale said:


> Just the Gnu women's stuff or the other companies as well?


Unfortunately, it was the women's folder with all brands. This is a bummer as there were some awesome products.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm also interested in how the Billy Goat with C3 rides compared to a traditional camber board. I'm looking to replace my '06 Palmer Carbon Circle II and this might be a good option.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Didn't get a chance...Lib had them there, but I was way too busy shredding and watching the LBS to stop by :/


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

The Danny Kass is XC2 not EC2. per Spencer on EL.

It also wouldn't make sense to go looser feel when every year it went less rocker. BTX-> c2BTX->c2BTX power banana


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

24WERD said:


> The Danny Kass is XC2 not EC2. per Spencer on EL.
> 
> It also wouldn't make sense to go looser feel when every year it went less rocker. BTX-> c2BTX->c2BTX power banana


Coulda sworn that's what I typed. Apologies. Spencer is 100% correct.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Any info on the new Temple's deck compared to his Billy Goat?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Here are the vids:


----------

